# 300 win-mag dies



## rattlehound (Nov 2, 2009)

whan lookin for dies for my 300 winmag do i look for 30 cal. iea r do i lookm for 300 winmag dies?i have been suchen for a set of dies to get a price butt i thing im gonna have to buy each die sep.what dies will ineed and what should i surch for?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You will need 300 win mag dies. I'd suggest checking midway usa for dies. You should be able to get a set of dies from them. You will need a full length sizing/decapping die and a seater/crimp die.

I just went and searched there for you: 
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=489000
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=428306

Both sets of dies I posted are in stock and are good products.


----------

